# Record Stores (Physical Format Only).



## The Wolf

The intention is to gather in one place, information about the record stores that still exist in various places, with the aim of using this post as a guide and know where to go.

We will only consider stores of physical format with merchandise in stock (no amazon). They can be "commercial" and well-known stores, second-hand shops, flea-markets and records fairs (sometimes interesting things are found in these), and specialized stores in opera / classical music (like the boutiques in theaters etc.).

And finally the formats, which can be all: 78'rpm, Lp's, Cd's etc.



Any contribution will be welcome


----------



## MAS

San Francisco has one or two Amoeba Records stores, which sells mostly used vinyl and CD recordings of all types if music. There are a few department stores that also sell a very limited number of CDs, like Target, and a few bookstores that carry a very small selection of mainstream CDs - very few classical selections, mostly of the Greatest Hits type. One used bookstore (Green Apple Books) has a relatively large selection of used Classical/opera CDs and vinyl, along with other kinds of music. I buy most of my recordings on Amazon.


----------



## wkasimer

Boston is largely a wasteland for new CD's - the only store that sells them is Barnes and Noble, and their stock is pitiful.

There are a few good used stores, though. Orpheus on Commonwealth Avenue sells CD's, LP's, books, photos, and other odds and ends. The store is tiny but crammed full, and almost all classical. Prices are mostly pretty reasonable. 

Stereo Jack's in Cambridge sells a fair number of used LP's and a decent selection of used CD's, which is highly variable - their CD stock tends to improve after I've sold them a few boxes of stuff 

Planet Records, also in Cambridge, has a pretty good selection of CD's and some LP's, but their prices are rather high.

Two "hit or miss" stores are Cheapo's in Central Square in Cambridge, and Mystery Train on Commonwealth Ave near Boston University. Both stores have mostly pop, but worth a stop if you're in the neighborhood - I can usually find something interesting when I do so.

But there's nothing like the Princeton Record Exchange....


----------



## The Wolf

wkasimer said:


> Boston is largely a wasteland for new CD's - the only store that sells them is Barnes and Noble, and their stock is pitiful.
> 
> There are a few good used stores, though. Orpheus on Commonwealth Avenue sells CD's, LP's, books, photos, and other odds and ends. The store is tiny but crammed full, and almost all classical. Prices are mostly pretty reasonable.
> 
> Stereo Jack's in Cambridge sells a fair number of used LP's and a decent selection of used CD's, which is highly variable - their CD stock tends to improve after I've sold them a few boxes of stuff
> 
> Planet Records, also in Cambridge, has a pretty good selection of CD's and some LP's, but their prices are rather high.
> 
> Two "hit or miss" stores are Cheapo's in Central Square in Cambridge, and Mystery Train on Commonwealth Ave near Boston University. Both stores have mostly pop, but worth a stop if you're in the neighborhood - I can usually find something interesting when I do so.
> 
> But there's nothing like the Princeton Record Exchange....


Nice store B&N. I went a few years ago (in North Carolina) and had a good stock. It would be interesting to investigate which stores keep good stock today.

Good data by the way!!


----------



## The Wolf

Some other stores...

NY:

"The Met" store

Paris:

Boutiques Opera de Paris (Garnier & Bastille)

Fnac stores

Melomania:
https://www.melomania.com/en/

Gilbert Joseph: 
https://www.gibertjoseph.com/

La dame blanche:
http://lesdisquairesvinylesenfrance.blogspot.mx/2012/11/la-dame-blanche.html

London:

Harold Moores Records:

https://m.facebook.com/Harold-Moores-Records-377804808993509/

Berlin:

https://www.kulturkaufhaus.de/de/


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I loved Hastings but sadly they have went out of business.


----------



## Klassik

We have Joel's Classical Shop in Houston. That's probably the best place to go to for classical music CDs. Half Price Books, a small national chain that sells new & used CDs, records, and cassettes, has a handful of stores in Houston. Some locations certainly have more classical music than others though. There's around 3 Barnes & Noble stores in Houston that have a decent amount of classical CDs. There's probably over a hundred thrift stores and flea markets that may sell classical music recordings, but you never know what kind of selection they will have at any given time.


----------



## Pugg

Do we cover the whole world?
I live in Holland and I assume that my info will be relevant to Dutch members and one or two holiday makers.


----------



## Dan Ante

Yes we still have real flesh and blood shops.......


----------



## The Wolf

Pugg said:


> Do we cover the whole world?
> I live in Holland and I assume that my info will be relevant to Dutch members and one or two holiday makers.


Of course!..that is the idea. The data is relevant for all


----------



## Taggart

I've merged the two separate threads and done some tidying up. Great idea for a thread. :tiphat:

Couple of East Anglian notices:

Prelude Records in Norwich is alas no more. 

Wells Photographic in Southwold despite the title is an excellent place to go for all things Naxos.


----------



## Art Rock

I hope this is not outdated (have not been there for a few years), but if you are in the south of Germany, the drug store chain Muller often has a very good selection of Naxos CDs.


----------



## Guest

Joel's Classical Shop in Houston, Texas has quite a nice selection of CDs. He has two sections devoted to new releases. He claims to be the only independent classical-only store left in the US!


----------



## Art Rock

Klassik said:


> We have Joel's Classical Shop in Houston.


I wish I had known that during the years I visited Houston 2-3 times a year (2004-2011). I usually went to Borders on Westheimer (which went out of business in that time frame).


----------



## Xaltotun

Helsinki, Finland:

Fuga - largest collection of new CDs. Classical music only. Also some vinyl, lots of music books and memorabilia.
Digelius - New and used, lots of vinyl. Also jazz, ethnic etc. Very atmospheric place.
Levykauppa Eronen - Just a couple of metres from Digelius. Classical, jazz etc. Messy but you can find treasures. Low prices.

I love all these three places and visit them regularly.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My Fav record store in Oz is Porthole Records In Port Adelaide, Adelaide.

Its in the old main st near docks and has the best collection of vinyl (huge amount) including Prog and Zappa anywhere plus is a gold mine of late 60's 70's Oz/NZ prog and other classic records - its run by one guy who looks like he has just stepped out of the early 70's and still smokes sitting behind the counter!
Cool as place






http://www.vintageshops.com.au/shop/porthole-records/


----------



## Vaneyes

*GRAMEX*, London.

http://www.gramex.co.uk/

Related:






http://www.marcocarnovale.com/2014/12/gramex-roger-hewland-music-shop.html

https://www.timeout.com/london/shopping/gramex


----------



## Annied

J G Windows in Newcastle upon Tyne still has a classical music department.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I loved Hastings but sadly they have went out of business.


Never heard of them until last September. I was in Arkansas and there was a Hastings Store that was selling everything off and going out of business. There was a bin of new CDs and I bought a few for a dollar each.


----------



## Pugg

One of Amsterdam finest:

https://concerto.amsterdam/


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> One of Amsterdam finest:
> 
> https://concerto.amsterdam/


Nice, spread out over several store fronts.

Here is Dearborn Music (they have another room on the left about half as wide full of LPs and videos. Classical CDs are the entire table on the right up front (less than half the table showing) and half of the one side of the next table. Oddly, if you go on their website, you would never know they even sell classical. I think because pop is what keeps these stores alive.


----------



## CDs

In my opinion the best record store in the Seattle, Wa area is Silver Platters. They have three locations all with a very good amount of classical with their Sodo store being the best stock of classical music. 
They carry all genres and formats (CDs, vinyl, some cassette tapes, and DVDs).

This YouTube video is an interview with the owner of Silver Platters.


----------



## mtmailey

To be honest i do not really know any music stores in PHILADELPHIA ,PA .i shop online to save money also stores may not have want you want.Many music stores go out of business here.


----------



## Pugg

mtmailey said:


> To be honest i do not really know any music stores in PHILADELPHIA ,PA .i shop online to save money also stores may not have want you want.Many music stores go out of business here.


True, in Amsterdam we had around 10 shops, now only 3 or 4 with a bit of classical choice., my own home town use to have 3 very good ones, all gone.


----------



## ww129

Pugg said:


> True, in Amsterdam we had around 10 shops, now only 3 or 4 with a bit of classical choice., my own home town use to have 3 very good ones, all gone.


Yes, quite a few record stores have gone in my place too. Luckily, we still have HMV, Esliteliving and a couple other local record stores that sell CDs and LPs. One funny thing is that, some of these shops are selling more LPs than CDs now !


----------



## Dan Ante

ww129 said:


> One funny thing is that, some of these shops are selling more LPs than CDs now !


Yes it is a con job to offset falling CD sales.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ww129 said:


> Yes, quite a few record stores have gone in my place too. Luckily, we still have HMV, Esliteliving and a couple other local record stores that sell CDs and LPs. One funny thing is that, some of these shops are selling more LPs than CDs now !


Ahem, people have seen the light I'd say..................


----------



## ww129

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ahem, people have seen the light I'd say..................


IMHO, people are more willing to buy LP than CD because those who prefer digital format can now download the music instead of getting a physical CD. Just ran through this forum causally and you will see a lot of members are talking about ripping a CD after buying it.


----------



## KenOC

ww129 said:


> IMHO, people are more willing to buy LP than CD because those who prefer digital format can now download the music instead of getting a physical CD. Just ran through this forum causally and you will see a lot of members are talking about ripping a CD after buying it.


I think you're entirely correct. If you just want the music in good sound, then ripping it or simply downloading it are cheap, convenient solutions. If you're (rather perversely IMO) attached specifically to the LP format, and willing to live with its limitations and imperfections, then you have little choice in the matter.

Another factor: Remasterings. Walter's Beethoven cycle with the Columbia Symphony is available as a set of very fine Sony remasters on Amazon for about ten bucks, download only. Those who must have the set on LP will need to get the original Columbia recordings, if they can find them. And the sound, good enough in its day, is far inferior to the remastered MP3s -- which would be a digital source anyway, even if they could be had as FLACs.


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ahem, people have seen the light I'd say..................


Some have always treasured it.


----------



## KenOC

CDs said:


> In my opinion the best record store in the Seattle, Wa area is Silver Platters. They have three locations all with a very good amount of classical with their Sodo store being the best stock of classical music.
> They carry all genres and formats (CDs, vinyl, some cassette tapes, and DVDs).


I lived in Seattle when Silver Platters opened, then an alternative to the all-LP Tower Records. They carried CDs and only CDs (thus their name). I used to shop at their Northgate store and dropped plenty of money there!

Today, Amazon and downloads are killing the brick-and-mortar CD stores, so they seem to have expanded their offerings to try to survive. Best of luck to them.


----------



## Dan Ante

ww129 said:


> . Just ran through this forum causally and you will see a lot of members are talking about ripping a CD after buying it.


I think that is a safeguard in case the original CD gets damaged.


----------



## KenOC

Dan Ante said:


> I think that is a safeguard in case the original CD gets damaged.


Many of the posters indicate that they file their CDs away and never revisit them after ripping. For myself, I have bought CDs almost since they came out, and never had a single one develop problems.


----------



## Klassik

Dan Ante said:


> Yes it is a con job to offset falling CD sales.


I was reading an article in a magazine while waiting for a dental appointment a few months back. It might have been Texas Monthly, but I don't know. Anyway, they were discussing an independent record shop somewhere in the DFW Metroplex (I think). The owner said something along the lines that it's not a record shop, but a vinyl lifestyle shop. My first inclination was to say, "WTF?" We know that music stores have always been about more than just the music discs/tapes, but it seems like the interest in records is more than just about the music and the carrier. Personally, I have no interest in "lifestyles" based on audio formats. Cassettes are a hobby of mine, but I won't be wearing cassette t-shirts, hats, and underwear.

Anyway, I can't say this for sure, but I'm willing to bet the profit margins on LPs are higher (perhaps much higher) than they are for CDs right now. I think I saw some new release big hit pop CD that cost ~$10 and the LP of the same album cost ~$35!  This is a tremendous reason for labels and retailers to push LPs and I'm sure the creation of a "lifestyle" is aided by the industry.



KenOC said:


> Many of the posters indicate that they file their CDs away and never revisit them after ripping. For myself, I have bought CDs almost since they came out, and never had a single one develop problems.


Neither have I. That isn't something I worry about. Having said that, natural disasters and theft (who would knowingly steal classical CDs though?) can knock out any collection in any physical format in a hurry. Of course, if the disaster was bad enough, the hard drive/server might go with the CDs unless it's stored remotely or in the cloud.


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Many of the posters indicate that they file their CDs away and never revisit them after ripping. For myself, I have bought CDs almost since they came out, and never had a single one develop problems.


Same for me, only the time difference, since I could afford them .


----------



## wkasimer

KenOC said:


> Many of the posters indicate that they file their CDs away and never revisit them after ripping. For myself, I have bought CDs almost since they came out, and never had a single one develop problems.


Ditto, unless I drop the disc on the floor and step on it repeatedly. Whenever a CD stops playing correctly, in my experience it usually means that the CD player is about to fail.


----------



## jegreenwood

wkasimer said:


> Ditto, unless I drop the disc on the floor and step on it repeatedly. Whenever a CD stops playing correctly, in my experience it usually means that the CD player is about to fail.


I have 3,000-4,000 shiny discs and can count the failures on one hand. Considerably more common are unreported ripping errors (using iTunes - maybe 0.5% - even with "Error Correction" turned on). As I certainly have not listened to my entire ripped collection, there is no way I'm getting rid of my discs.


----------



## ww129

KenOC said:


> Many of the posters indicate that they file their CDs away and never revisit them after ripping. For myself, I have bought CDs almost since they came out, and never had a single one develop problems.


You are so lucky ! 
One common problem with CDs released before early 90s is that they start losing the silver layer which makes the CD unreadable.


----------



## jegreenwood

ww129 said:


> You are so lucky !
> One common problem with CDs released before early 90s is that they start losing the silver layer which makes the CD unreadable.


In my experience, that problem is exaggerated. I started buying discs in 1983. I continued to play them through the early part of this decade. As mentioned, I've had very few failures - one two disc set bronzing, one which developed pinholes (both of those from the 80's), a couple of others that wouldn't play all the way through on multiple players (both of those from the 90's). Other than that, I had a couple defective at the time of purchase. That's all I can recall.


----------



## Dan Ante

KenOC said:


> Many of the posters indicate that they file their CDs away and never revisit them after ripping. For myself, I have bought CDs almost since they came out, and never had a single one develop problems.


I started collecting CDs in 1986 and unfortunately have had the dreaded "Tarnishing" that eventually renders the CD unplayable and you don't know this until you play it, on two occasions I was lucky enough to make EAC copy but it was too late for about half a dozen, I do have back ups of about 20% of my CDs, but where do you stop? perhaps back up your back ups.


----------



## jegreenwood

Dan Ante said:


> I started collecting CDs in 1986 and unfortunately have had the dreaded "Tarnishing" that eventually renders the CD unplayable and you don't know this until you play it, on two occasions I was lucky enough to make EAC copy but it was too late for about half a dozen, I do have back ups of about 20% of my CDs, but where do you stop? perhaps back up your back ups.


(Getting a little offtrack given the title of this thread, but . . .)

I have three copies of my entire library. In the case of ripped SACDs, I also have duplicate disk image files (in part because someday, I might have a surround setup and want to extract the multi-channel versions). Drive space is cheap. And sooner or later disk drives will break.


----------



## Klassik

ww129 said:


> You are so lucky !
> One common problem with CDs released before early 90s is that they start losing the silver layer which makes the CD unreadable.





jegreenwood said:


> In my experience, that problem is exaggerated. I started buying discs in 1983. I continued to play them through the early part of this decade. As mentioned, I've had very few failures - one two disc set bronzing, one which developed pinholes (both of those from the 80's), a couple of others that wouldn't play all the way through on multiple players (both of those from the 90's). Other than that, I had a couple defective at the time of purchase. That's all I can recall.





Dan Ante said:


> I started collecting CDs in 1986 and unfortunately have had the dreaded "Tarnishing" that eventually renders the CD unplayable and you don't know this until you play it, on two occasions I was lucky enough to make EAC copy but it was too late for about half a dozen, I do have back ups of about 20% of my CDs, but where do you stop? perhaps back up your back ups.


CD bronzing can be an issue, but it's not something that impacts most CDs. It's mostly contained to CDs manufactured by PDO UK and Nimbus UK made before the mid-1990s, but we had a poster here earlier that also had an issue with an Italian made CD made by a smaller company known to have issues. The overwhelming majority of CDs are made well. This is a far cry from the questionable materials and quality control labels used during the LP and cassette era where duds were not uncommon.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> Do we cover the whole world?
> I live in Holland and I assume that my info will be relevant to Dutch members and one or two holiday makers.


For example, one of my first posts here was my review of seeking and buying LPs in Amsterdam. I was really pleased and I would come back again (because Spanish pressings are many times underwhelming).


----------



## Granate

I wanted to have a thread like this for a long time. I could tell you a whole article about buying CM in Málaga in CDs and LPs. You might find them cheap, but in the case of LPs, Spanish pressings are not usually up to the standards of German ones.
Anyway, it's too late for me. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ww129

Klassik said:


> CD bronzing can be an issue, but it's not something that impacts most CDs. It's mostly contained to CDs manufactured by PDO UK and Nimbus UK made before the mid-1990s, but we had a poster here earlier that also had an issue with an Italian made CD made by a smaller company known to have issues. The overwhelming majority of CDs are made well. This is a far cry from the questionable materials and quality control labels used during the LP and cassette era where duds were not uncommon.


In addition to certain manufacturers and certain production years, the weather condition of the living environment also counts. Tarnishing seems to be more likely to happen in places of high temperature and humidity.


----------



## Klassik

ww129 said:


> In addition to certain manufacturers and certain production years, the weather condition of the living environment also counts. Tarnishing seems to be more likely to happen in places of high temperature and humidity.


CDs made by pressing facilities known for bronzing will bronze regardless of environmental conditions. It's a material defect that causes the problem. The reality is that those CDs have already starting bronzing by now, but some might still be fully readable.

Humidity and extreme temperature can cause problems for all CDs though, but the reality is that no physical format likes those conditions. Someone who stores their media under those conditions needs to make backups. In the case of CDs, perfect copies can be made easily in most cases.


----------



## JAS

KenOC said:


> I lived in Seattle when Silver Platters opened, then an alternative to the all-LP Tower Records. They carried CDs and only CDs (thus their name). I used to shop at their Northgate store and dropped plenty of money there!
> 
> Today, Amazon and downloads are killing the brick-and-mortar CD stores, so they seem to have expanded their offerings to try to survive. Best of luck to them.


I wish the best of luck to pretty much any brick-and-mortar store selling pretty much anything.


----------



## JAS

ww129 said:


> You are so lucky !
> One common problem with CDs released before early 90s is that they start losing the silver layer which makes the CD unreadable.


Yes, bronzing is the only problem I have had with CDs (at least ones that were not acquired already having a problem). Of course, I am generally very careful with my CDs (and DVDs). I have also had to pull back from being quite so generous in lending them to people who are not so careful.

On the other hand, I was once given a CD of Christmas music that was so terrible that no one else would take it. As an experiment, I decided to see just how much stress a CD could take. It turns out that they are surprisingly durable.


----------



## KenOC

Just a note: CD-Rs are subject to deterioration over time, as has been discussed here on occasion. They're best stored in complete darkness; I remember that one poster kept them in the bottom of his sock drawer!


----------



## Art Rock

KenOC said:


> Just a note: CD-Rs are subject to deterioration over time, as has been discussed here on occasion. They're best stored in complete darkness; I remember that one poster kept them in the bottom of his sock drawer!


I have CDR's that I burnt 15 years ago and that still function without any problem.


----------



## Klassik

KenOC said:


> Just a note: CD-Rs are subject to deterioration over time, as has been discussed here on occasion. They're best stored in complete darkness; I remember that one poster kept them in the bottom of his sock drawer!


CD-Rs don't like fungus either! :lol:

Storing media in a dark place is a good idea. One suggestion is to make sure it's in a place that's air conditioned if it's in a humid environment. Some of my closets at home, for example, aren't air conditioned and get rather warm and humid compared to the rest of the house.



Art Rock said:


> I have CDR's that I burnt 15 years ago and that still function without any problem.


I have CD-Rs that are over 20 years old. Most of my CD-Rs still work fine as far as I can tell (they're mostly data discs and not music ones), but I know I have a few that have deteriorated. The worst ones are Maxell branded 8x CD-Rs from around 1999 or 2000. I have a few of those discs which have spots in the dye now and those areas are unreadable. Even though most of my CD-Rs are still fine, I still don't trust CD-Rs to last as long as commercially pressed CDs.


----------



## Pugg

We have a nice shop in the city of Haarlem, good choice and friendly service.
Bruno Klassiek


----------



## Art Rock

Reminds me of the good old days when Klassika Z Haarlem still existed. Bought a lot of CD's there in the period 1986-1999......


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> Reminds me of the good old days when Klassika Z Haarlem still existed. Bought a lot of CD's there in the period 1986-1999......


You must remember all those shops in Amsterdam also, seems like The Hauge had also quit a few.
All gone except for one as far as I know.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> You must remember all those shops in Amsterdam also, seems like The Hauge had also quit a few.
> All gone except for one as far as I know.


If I were King of the World, there would be classical CD shops in every community and if it takes government subsidies, so be it.  They can also sell LPs and cassettes so long as they keep stocking ample supplies of CDs. And no pop music allowed to be played within earshot of anyone, not in stores, doctor offices etc. If only stores and such would play classical, the world would be a far better place.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Florestan said:


> If I were King of the World, there would be classical CD shops in every community and if it takes government subsidies, so be it.  They can also sell LPs and cassettes so long as they keep stocking ample supplies of CDs. And no pop music allowed to be played within earshot of anyone, not in stores, doctor offices etc. If only stores and such would play classical, the world would be a far better place.


You can rule my world anytime


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You can rule my world ahytime


Ya sure? You haven't heard all my King-of-The-World decrees. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Florestan said:


> Ya sure? You haven't heard all my King-of-The-World decrees. :lol:


Good i like it like that - live dangeriously and all that - would give me the opportunity to form a rival underground resistance movement and become the next Che Guevara of the Classical world and force everyone to listen exclusively to atonal music.....

I can see it now 12 tone record shops everywhere


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Good i like it like that - live dangeriously and all that - would give me the opportunity to form a rival *underground resistance movement* and become the next Che Guevara of the Classical world and force everyone to *listen exclusively to atonal music*.....
> 
> I can see it now 12 tone record shops everywhere


You would make a perfect Nibelung. I think beating on an anvil is pretty atonal, eh?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Florestan said:


> You would make a perfect Nibelung. I think beating on an anvil is pretty atonal, eh?


You see a perfectly natural sound.................


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> If I were King of the World, there would be classical CD shops in every community and if it takes government subsidies, so be it.  They can also sell LPs and cassettes so long as they keep stocking ample supplies of CDs. And no pop music allowed to be played within earshot of anyone, not in stores, doctor offices etc. If only stores and such would play classical, the world would be a far better place.


Although your idea sounds good , smells like dictatorship.


----------



## Dan Ante

Pugg said:


> Although your idea sounds good , smells like dictatorship.


So we need that kind of dick tatter ship hoora for Florestan hip hip .......................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Although your idea sounds good , smells like dictatorship.


and ........................


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and ........................


We have enough of them already


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> We have enough of them already


Ok but belenevolent one are ok, yes ?


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ok but belenevolent one are ok, yes ?


 Yes look at Singapore. ... .. .


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ok but belenevolent one are ok, yes ?


No torture in my Kingdom, except that some crimes are punishable by forced listening to Barry Manilow 24/7.:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Florestan said:


> No torture in my Kingdom, except that some crimes are punishable by forced listening to Barry Manilow 24/7.:lol:


In the underground 12 tone kingdom we use Celine Dion, very effective :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> In the underground 12 tone kingdom we use *Celine Dion*, very effective :devil:


Never heard of him (her). I'll have to look them up....no, on second thought, I won't look them up. 

How'd we get from physical record stores to King-of-The-World discussions? Maybe we need an "If I were King of the World" thread? Might be a lot of fun. Likely get locked at some point.


----------



## Dan Ante

India has a 23 tone system


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Florestan said:


> Never heard of him (her). I'll have to look them up....no, on second thought, I won't look them up.
> 
> How'd we get from physical record stores to King-of-The-World discussions? Maybe we need an "If I were King of the World" thread? Might be a lot of fun. Likely get locked at some point.


Damn, so we have to stop, I'd better give back the Country I had just taken over and renamed the 2nd Viennese Kingdom....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> India has a 23 tone system


They are splitters


----------



## The Wolf

NY - Academy Records:

http://www.academy-records.com/


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> They are splitters


You get used to it and some of the Bollywood dancers are very good at the splits.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dutch Vinyl Melbourne
https://www.dutchvinyl.com.au/

Just found a new good condition early70's copy of Lumpy Gravy for $40 bucks and no its not Puggs fav fetish clothing shop :lol:


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Dutch Vinyl Melbourne
> https://www.dutchvinyl.com.au/
> 
> Just found a new good condition early70's copy of Lumpy Gravy for $40 bucks and no its not Puggs fav fetish clothong shop :lol:


We Dutch are everywhere, can you believe it...:angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> We Dutch are everywhere, can you believe it...:angel:


Yes ................


----------



## Mal

London: People have mentioned Gramex and Harold Moores. I also frequent Foyles bookshop (Charing Cross Road, close to Harold Moores.) and Classical Music Exchange, Notting Hill:

https://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/classical-music-exchange-london-2


----------



## wkasimer

Other than the three locations of Reckless Records, are there any other good stores in Chicago for classical music on CD?


----------



## Triplets

wkasimer said:


> Other than the three locations of Reckless Records, are there any other good stores in Chicago for classical music on CD?


Val's Halla, on Harrison Street in Oak Park, and Oak Park record, on Oak Park Ave, are less than a mile apart


----------



## wkasimer

Triplets said:


> Val's Halla, on Harrison Street in Oak Park, and Oak Park record, on Oak Park Ave, are less than a mile apart


Thanks for the information - how do they compare to Reckless?


----------



## Dan Ante

Pugg said:


> We Dutch are everywhere, can you believe it...:angel:


Yes................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> Yes................


Hey, that was mine (but with different emoticon granted). maybe we could start a thread on this............


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hey, that was mine (but with different emoticon granted). maybe we could start a thread on this............


Yes I was so impressed with your post I just had to repeat it, we antipodeans must stick together, I am friends with a lot of Dutch people that have chosen to live in NZ. have you noticed how tall they are I have to look up to them, I suppose Pugg will say "that's how it should be"  take note a different emoticon again.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> Yes I was so impressed with your post I just had to repeat it, we antipodeans must stick together, I am friends with a lot of Dutch people that have chosen to live in NZ. have you noticed how tall they are I have to look up to them, I suppose Pugg will say "that's how it should be"  take note a different emoticon again.


Hey this is really going somewhere, is there any dutch people on guam?


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hey this is really going somewhere, is there any dutch people on guam?


Here to day and guam to morrow.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> Here to day and guam to morrow.


any good record stores there, its only up the road from you ?


----------



## KenOC

Dan Ante said:


> ...I am friends with a lot of Dutch people that have chosen to live in NZ. have you noticed how tall they are I have to look up to them...


Actually, since you're in NZ, you'd have to look _down _on them. Or so it seems to me up here where people are (usually) right-side up.


----------



## Dan Ante

KenOC said:


> Actually, since you're in NZ, you'd have to look _down _on them. Or so it seems to me up here where people are (usually) right-side up.


Oh! that is a pompous attitude even for an American , we don't look down on any one all are equal its just that some are more equal than others.
I have noticed that as I age I am getting shorter.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> Actually, since you're in NZ, you'd have to look _down _on them. Or so it seems to me up here where people are (usually) right-side up.


Unless, there are looking around and over antarctica. it would would up in your right side world...........


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> any good record stores there, its only up the road from you ?


https://realgroovy.co.nz/


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> https://realgroovy.co.nz/


Nice, might check it out next time I'm in the land of the long white cloud


----------



## The Wolf

Not a store, but it's a sale in Paris (Radio France)

https://www.forumopera.com/breve/discophiles-a-vos-agendas

http://www.art-richelieu.fr/html/index.jsp?id=86628&np=1&lng=fr&npp=150&ordre=&aff=1&r=


----------



## Pugg

Friends of ours stayed in the city of Middelburg, great shop , books and CD.


----------



## The Wolf

Stores in Orlando & Miami fl. ??? (only know fye in some malls)


----------



## The Wolf

Record Stores in Orlando & Miami FL. ??? (apart of Fye and B&N)


----------



## marshanp

It's unlikely that many forumites will ever go there, but in the small town of Bishop's Castle, Shropshire, there is an excellent secondhand CD and LP emporium called Yarborough House. I've found quite a few interesting things there while on cycling outings.

And Bishop's Castle, population <2000, has *two* excellent breweries, one of which dates back to 1642!


----------



## Taplow

Here is the situation in Munich (and it's actually pretty good):

For new classical:

*Ludwig Beck* - a family-owned department store in the centre of town. Has an entire floor dedicated to classical and jazz CDs and LPs, and a knowledgable staff. If they don't have it they can get it. They also run a stall at the opera house on performance nights.

*Saturn* - a chain of appliance megastores across Germany. Huge, noisy, and full of people I'd probably avoid most of the time, but they do have dedicated classical and jazz CD sections in the Munich city stores (Neuhauserstraße and Theresienhöhe). These areas are somewhat separated from the rest of the store with soft lighting and playing only classical or mellow jazz. Quite a contrast to the rest of the store.

For second hand classical:

Munich abounds with second-hand record shops, mostly dealing in vinyl which appeals to the hipsters (it's that kind of town). It's generally hard to find a bargain in these due to the hipster factor, but my favourite haunt is:

*CD Börse* - a one-man operation in the Glockenbachviertel. The guy who runs it offers a good stock at quite reasonable prices, especially for some of the box sets and operas. He's not dedicated to classical, but it's a huge shop that has a sprawling basement, so the classical selection is still quite large, and also in a dedicated section with appropriate music playing.

If someone knows something else in town, I'd be happy to hear.


----------



## Granate

Rescued from one of my first posts in Talk Classical:



Granate said:


> I am already back from my Amsterdam holidays. I want to thank you for your tips and examples of Record stores. I visited three of them in Amsterdam looking for Classical Records (August 2016 update):
> 
> *Waxwell Records (Gasthuismolensteeg 6, 1016 AN; waxwell.com)*
> https://www.google.es/maps/place/Wa...fceebff78c36e819!8m2!3d52.3722953!4d4.8877734
> 
> A very small store, probably new, which I knew by chance when I saw someone carrying a bag with a vinyl and the name. We found it by chance and I went in. There are almost only second hand records. Inside, below the table on the back, there was a single box with classical records for 1€ the unit, most of them. There were main labels, DG, Phillips, and a few boxes where I found a Mahler Nº3 by Georg Solti and LPO for 5€ (2LPs). There is a turntable where to test the records. The fourth movement sounded fantastic with headphones. That was my purchase.
> 
> *Concerto (Utrechtsestraat 60, 1017 VP; concerto.amsterdam)*
> https://www.google.es/maps/place/Co...d2934e254f4eadc1!8m2!3d52.3633416!4d4.8983872
> 
> As you said, the store to look into for a long time.
> CDs cost usually 20€ average if they have no offer, 10€ for 2nd hand, and Vinyl cost 30-35€ average if they are new; 2 or 5€ if they are 2nd hand, 8-15€ if they are boxes. CDs are in the 2nd and 3rd building to the south, and all the Records in the 4th. There are two lines of new Remastered Classical, or Modern Classical, or New Releases (RECORDS) next to the Soundtracks. To find 2nd hand records, go as downstairs as you can and you will find all of them in the last room together with World and Jazz 2nd hand. Alphabetically ordered, starting at the back with the Vocal works and then ordered by Composers A-Z and Bruckner, Haydn, Mahler, Strauss, etc. Plenty of gems to find for a bargain depending on the composer: I found lots of Mozart's, Beethoven's, Sibelius', Haydn's, but Bruckner and Mahler only had few and "B class" recordings left (Mahler 4ths everywhere). I also found lots of Verdi and Wagner boxes, and many R. Strauss gems. Many 2nd hand records are in extremely good condition. The store has three turntables to test the records. I found Barenboim's Bruckner Te Deum (DG) extremely fast-paced, but I took it (5€). Poulenc's Concerto for Organ and Strings by Jean Martinon (Erato) was one of my last 'discoveries', so I had no doubt (2€).
> 
> I went to the classical CDs section (a whole room for them, lots of composers) looking for some Mahler CDs in particular, which I did not find. Then the assistant of the room asked me what I was looking for. I am glad we did not bring an argument about why would I look for "recordings of a hundred years old" (I was looking for some 60s Bernstein versions).
> The New and 2nd hand CDs section for Classical is as interesting as the records, but quite more expensive. I did not want to dig in if it was going to cost so much and the composers I was interested in did not have the right recordings. I left the shop only buying the two records for 7€.
> 
> *Discostars (Haarlemmerdijk 86, 1013 JG; discostars-recordstore.nl)*
> https://www.google.es/maps/place/Di...x8264f28564e1a69!8m2!3d52.3828455!4d4.8870385
> 
> You will need a lot of time to spend there if you want to leave the store as happy as I did. *My personal recommendation. *
> 
> CDs have the same price as in Concerto, but this small store has "cosy" corridors. You can find records, CDs, DVDs and even VHS! Records are only second hand, for 2 or 3€ the unit, 7€ the box. There is no turntable. Organization-wise is a mess at the records section. CDs are really well organized and the store has a nice variety of stuff (Composers, box sets, soloists), I even found the complete Mahler 10 by Rattle, but 20€ was an insult.
> 
> The Classical records are at the very back of the store, and the ones you can see organized are at 90% in good care and plastic sleeves. The variety of recordings per composer is not only really good for such a mall space, the recordings are usually A class. They are divided into Vocal records, Classical and vocal records and Classical records (but in the end this is very vague). You can find pressings both from Germany and the UK, and some even from Russia.
> 
> However, in that "organized" section, you can find most of the Mahler symphonies by Tennstedt (1-4th EMI) as well as many Bruckner's (3-5 Karajan-Jochum DG) and Beethoven's (9th Bernstein DG). The actual key to find the best works is on your feet. I could count 5 unorganized boxes with dusty and broken-cover records, not priced. To dig in those boxes I usually had to take out with care dozens of records that were on them. Some boxes have dutch pop records mixed with classical, but you can find in those, on your knees, one after another, important recordings, many other composers and lots of surprises. I found a Schumann symphonies set by Wolfgang Sawallisch for EMI, many piano concertos, and after a long time, I found treasures mixed in those boxes like Mahler symphonies (2nd and 8th) by Kubelik for DG, and to complete the journal and 15 minutes before closing the store, the massive 1962 Beethoven cycle by Karajan for DG. I could make sure that was the 62 cycle by the inlay book, all in German but with the famous letter signed in 1962. I don't really know if the pressing is from the 70s or 80s, but I am sure it is not from the 60s because I checked that the set is unused.
> 
> In that store I eagerly paid 19€: 3€ each for Bruckner's 4th (Karajan DG) and 5th (Jochum DG); Mahler 2nd and 8th (Kubelik DG) and 7€ for the Karajan Beethoven DG 1962 set.
> The staff inside was friendly at the moment of paying in cash, he did not put more cents for bags, and did not bother me when I was digging in for one hour at the back of the store. Kudos for me.


Some friends and me plan to go on a trip to *London* this February. *I'm personally looking for stores where to buy LPs.* I trust Amazon enough to buy CDs from.

I've seen that Harold Moores has been closed permanently. Music & Video Exchange is still available. What are your ideas for record-hunting in London?


----------

